# Waterproof bathroom window



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use a vinyl window (no wood). Install PVC composite material for the jambs and all the trim work. When installing the window stool (interior sill), slightly pitch it for water drainage. Use mold/mildew resistant caulking.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

but if you take out the 5 inch tub, where will Barbie take her bath? j/k do what Atlantic said and you'll be set.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

Another option would be to just go to any home center and buy those self adhesive magnetic strips. Basically, it's a metallized rubber material that's magentic, and it has a peel away adhesive backing on one side.

Stick those magnetic strips to your wall above and on both sides of the window.

Stick similar magnetic strips to some plastic or even shower curtain material.

Install the shower curtain over your window. If it's made out of a clear plastic, then you don't even need to remove it between showers.


----------



## TazinCR (Jun 23, 2008)

I had the same situation and I filled it with glass block.


----------



## yesitsconcrete (May 11, 2008)

couldn't even wash my winkie in a 5" tub :thumbup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Nestor_Kelebay said:


> Another option would be to just go to any home center and buy those self adhesive magnetic strips. Basically, it's a metallized rubber material that's magentic, and it has a peel away adhesive backing on one side.
> 
> Stick those magnetic strips to your wall above and on both sides of the window.
> 
> ...


Such a method would create an area that will still receive moisture vapor and trap it. A "moisture-vapor-envelope".
Such a design would be virtually guaranteed to become a breeding ground (area) for mold and mildew. Areas in damp or moist envrionments need to be open, to allow moisture to vacate (air circulation), not seep into the space, and get trapped.


----------



## Nestor_Kelebay (Jun 17, 2008)

If mildew were to become a problem, the plastic over the window could be removed and the window cleaned. Mildew is not at all hard to kill with bleach.


----------

